# dans l’éclat de la cruauté que subissent les innocents



## simenon

Bonjour à tout le monde,
j'ai un doute dans l'interprétation de la phrase en objet. Je vous cite le passage (tiré de _Soifs _de Marie-Claire Blais): 
"Carlos fut précipité de sa bicyclette contre le mur par ces mains vengeresses, dans l’éclat de la cruauté que subissent les innocents, Carlos revit un chat écrasé le matin sous les roues d’un camion, ses pattes grouillant encore sur la chaussée brûlante, dans sa voiture une femme noire avait frôlé Carlos," 

La scène est un peu confuse, il y a Carlos, en garçon noir, qui a volé un vélo et doit le livrer à ses complices. Dans les rues on entend les sirènes des patrouilleurs, puis des bruits ménaçants. On ne sait pas s'il s'agit des "Blancs Cavaliers de l’Apocalypse" comme on appelle dans le roman les membres du Ku Klux Klan (ou un groupe du même genre) ou le "Mauvais Nègres", comme on appelle dans le roman les Noirs violents ou délinquants. 
Je n'arrive pas à comprendre le sens exacte du mot "éclat" ici. Même  parce que je ne sais pas s'il faut rattacher la phrase à celle qui la précède ou bien à celle qui la suit... Enfin qu'est-ce que c'est à votre avis cet "éclat de la cruauté "? 
Merci


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

Ici, éclat = expression vive et brutale (de colère, de cruauté). (éclat)


----------



## Pandorabox

Ici, je pense que "dans l'éclat" réfère à "Carlos revit un chat écrasé...". Le sens "d'éclat" serait celui d'un reflet/lumière (métaphorique) ou révélation. Car une expression vive serait plutôt "dans (un) (l')éclat de cruauté" et non pas "dans l'éclat de la cruauté". Autrement dit, "dans le reflet de la cruauté que subissent les innocents, Carlos ....


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci, les articles et moi, ça fait deux.

Mais on explique toute de suite _la cruauté que subissent les innocents, _cette explication ne justifie-t-elle pas l'article défini devant _cruauté _?


----------



## French Jo

Je rejoins Pandorabox et il me semble que la ponctuation aiderait à comprendre si, au lieu d’une virgule, il y avait un point ou un point virgule  : « Carlos fut précipité de sa bicyclette contre le mur par ces mains vengeresses. Dans l’éclat de la cruauté que subissent les innocents, ... » Ainsi, le doute ne subsiste plus


----------



## French Jo

Alessa Azure said:


> Merci, les articles et moi, ça fait deux.
> 
> Mais on explique toute de suite _la cruauté que subissent les innocents, _cette explication ne justifie-t-elle pas l'article défini devant _cruauté _?


Pas pour moi. À l’écrit, de manière littéraire, ce qui serait possible ici, je pense qu’on pourrait le trouver sans article, peut-être pas avec le même sens exactement toutefois


----------



## simenon

Merci à tous les trois. Il ne faut pas donner de l'importance à la ponctuation car dans ce roman il n'y a presque pas de points et de points virgule. Cela dit, si le sens de "éclat"  est reflet/lumière (métaphorique) ou révélation, est-ce qu'il faut donc comprendre que les innocents qui subissent la cruauté de quelqu'un en ont une sorte de révélation? Ou bien ils subissent l'éclat même? Autrement dit, le pronom "que" se rapporte à "éclat" ou a "cruauté"? En tout cas le sens général du raisonnement m'échappe encore. Je ne comprends pas qu'est-ce que c'est cette révélation. S'agit-il 'une sorte de lucidité: c'est-à-dire ceux qui (comme Carlos) subissent quelques cruauté, ont (parfois) un éclat de lucidité/souvenir et ainsi Carlos revoit la scène du chat?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonjour Simenon.

Primo, je ponctuerais comme ça (pour la compréhension) : 





> Carlos fut précipité de sa bicyclette contre le mur par ces mains vengeresses*. D*ans l’éclat de la cruauté que subissent les innocents, Carlos revit un chat écrasé le matin sous les roues d’un camion, ses pattes grouillant encore sur la chaussée brûlante*. D*ans sa voiture une femme noire avait frôlé Carlos*.*




Secundo, je rattacherais « que » à « cruauté » : il me semble plus logique de dire que la victime subit la cruauté et non pas l'éclat.
De ce fait, je prendrais « éclat » au sens littéral de « lumière, éclair, flash » : une brusque image lumineuse de ce chat écrabouillé, image qui rappelle brutalement cette cruauté qu'il subit.


----------



## French Jo

Pour moi, "éclat" est à comprendre dans le sens d'"apparition soudaine", de quelque chose qui _éclate au grand jour_, mais aussi, comme le rapporte Piotr, dans le sens de flash back (on retrouve dans l'expression anglaise le sens lumineux et la vivacité)


----------



## simenon

Merci bien. Maintenant je comprends mieux vos interprétations. Donc ce qui me rendait difficile la compréhension était le dénouement (le mot est peut- être mal choisi) de la préposition "de la" [dans l'éclat *de la *cruauté]. Votre hypothèse me semble très convaincante.


----------



## Alessa Azure

À vrai dire, je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi _éclat _ne pourrait pas être _expression vive et brutale_. À mon avis, l'article défini devant _cruauté _signifie que les mots _que subissent les innocents _la définissent.


----------



## simenon

Bonjour Alessa, je ne comprends pas exactement ton hypothèse. LE sens sarait donc "tandis qu'il subissait une expression vive (une explosion) de cruauté (comme il arrive aux innocents), Carlos revit... "?


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour, Simenon. Perso, j'ai « traduit » cette phrase comme :

Carlos fut précipité de sa bicyclette contre le mur par ces mains vengeresses dans l’éclat de la cruauté que subissent les innocents.  → Quelqu'un a lancé Carlos contre le mur et il l'a fait très brutalement, avec cruauté — on pourrait comparer cette cruauté à celle que subissent souvent les innocents. C'est une description poétique...

Puis, Carlos revit un chat écrasé le matin sous les roues d’un camion, ses pattes grouillant encore sur la chaussée brûlante.


----------



## simenon

Merci Alessa. Donc à votre avis, contrairement à ce que Piotr pense,  dans l’éclat de la cruauté que subissent les innocents se rattache à la phrase précédente et non pas à celle qui suit


----------



## Maître Capello

Le texte étant inadéquatement ponctué uniquement de virgules, nous en sommes réduits à des suppositions. Mais il est beaucoup plus logique de rattacher _dans l'éclat_, etc. à ce qui *suit* plutôt qu'à ce qui précède. C'est en effet ce choc qu'il vient de subir (accident de vélo) qui, comble de la cruauté affligeant les innocents, lui fait repenser au chat qu'il a vu écraser le matin.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Simenon said:
			
		

> contrairement à ce que Piotr pense, dans l’éclat de la cruauté que subissent les innocents se rattache à la phrase précédente





			
				 et Capello said:
			
		

> il est beaucoup plus logique de rattacher _dans l'éclat_, etc. à ce qui *suit* plutôt qu'à ce qui précède.



Ne confondons pas, je rattache « dans l'éclat... » à « Carlos revit » et non pas à « Carlos fut précipité ».


----------



## Maître Capello

Disons plutôt qu'il faut distinguer _rattacher _*syntaxiquement* et _rattacher *sémantiquement*_… Ainsi, _dans l'éclat_, etc. se rattache grammaticalement à ce qui suit (d'où le point avant et la virgule après), mais l'_éclat_ en question se réfère à ce qui précède : le choc de l'accident.


----------



## simenon

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Ne confondons pas, je rattache « dans l'éclat... » à « Carlos revit » et non pas à « Carlos fut précipité ».


C'est ce que je disais: "à ce qui suit", c'est-à-dire "Carlos revit" (ma phrase était: *à votre avis [de Alessa],* contrairement à ce que Piotr pense, dans l’éclat de la cruauté que subissent les innocents se rattache à la phrase précédente et non pas à celle qui suit.
Bien évidemment je parle du point de vue syntaxique.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Scuse, j'avais mal lu.


----------



## Alessa Azure

simenon said:


> Donc à votre avis,


Je pense que les deux options sont possibles. Lorsque je lisais l'extrait une première fois, j'avais l'impression que _dans l’éclat_… était lié à la première phrase, maintenant, je pense que la version de PI et MC est plus logique. N'empêche, je trouve la mienne plus belle et puis je crois que l'auteure se fout de notre interprétation.  En tout cas, on comprend plus ou moins ce qu'elle voulait dire.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> on comprend plus ou moins ce qu'elle voulait dire


Bel exemple de litote !


----------



## simenon

Alessa Azure said:


> et puis je crois que l'auteure se fout de notre interprétation.  En tout cas, on comprend plus ou moins ce qu'elle voulait dire.


Oui, mais je dois traduire (je suis en train de traduir le roman)!
Merci bien de vos réponses. Donc je crois que je suivrai pour l'instant la version de PI et MC . Puis, en relisant, j'aurai peut-être les idées plus claires. Et, qui sait, je reussirai peut-être à parler avec l'autrice.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Dans ce cas, il vaut mieux se tenir au raisonnement de PI et MC, ils connaissent beaucoup mieux les nuances de la langue.



simenon said:


> je reussirai peut-être à parler avec l'autrice


Bonne idée. Mais il est aussi possible qu'elle ne s'en souvienne plus ou qu'elle n'avait pas une image claire dans la tête lorsqu'elle écrivait ces lignes.


----------

